# Head-level heating?



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wondered if any has the head level heating and Is it worth the money?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know its price, but if you are a rooftop down guy, I recommend it! it'll save your neck...otherwise a simple scarf will do the same!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I think it's very similar to the 'Airscarf' that Mercedes have on th SL/SLK, a lot of people on the SLK forums reckoned it was 'essential'. I didn't have it on mine and drove with the roof down at every opportunity ( probably much more than most of them ) I didn't feel I was missing out on anything.

So I'd put it down as a nice to have but likely not essential. Roof down is a state of mind... a bit like surfing  Not be able to put the roof down is the only thing I miss from my SLK by buying a TT coupe.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the head level heating on mine. I have mixed thoughts about it. You can use it both with the roof up or down. With the roof down I find that it is quite effective at warming the back of my neck but not so effective at reaching my ears - which are the bit I would actually like to warm most. You'll still feel cold on a cold day - just not as cold. I haven't tried other manufacturer's systems so have no point of reference for whether anyone else does it better.

With the roof up you can still use the neck warmers. The fan speed reduces significantly so it doesn't make much noise and it feels a lot warmer than with the roof down. I actually find using it with the roof up really helpful. When you get in a cold car and want to warm up really quickly then putting the neck warmers on for a couple of minutes whilst the seats and the rest of the car warm up really does the trick. With the roof up, a couple of minutes on full power will have the back of your neck cooking.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I ordered it as part of the Open top driving package but I gather its about £500 as an option.
I haven't used it very much. A few times in the recent very cold snaps I've put it on with the heated seats to get me warm while the ventilation system starts to put out some heat.
Used it a few times late summer / autumn last year with the roof down. I found that when you were driving above 30 mph a lot of its effect was lost with the air turbulence in the car. But as soon as you stopped you did feel the benefit of it blowing nice warm air on the back of your neck.
Its another toy to play around with and impress your friends and it does make the seats look cool. Is it worth 500 quid - well that's up to you.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

For me, it's something that helps lower the "roof down or roof up" temperate decision in spring / autumn.

In summer, makes no difference (its warm anyway).

On winter days, I'm so wrapped up that it's redundant - collar up & scarf, etc & you can't feel it.

It's on those odd days, driving in a t-shirt, "ooh look suns's out, it's a bit chilly......oh yeah, heated seats & neck blower.......roof down!!!"


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Cheers for all the replies, doesn't sound like a must have but a bonus if it has it.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

If I was speccing one of these this would be a must have along with heated seats obviously. I do drive a VAG convertible and often regret not having any additional heating. My hot water bottle soon gets cold.  
My TT coupe has heated seats and the A1 before it and they both have a tin lid.
Perhaps I am just nesh?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have the neck warmer and have only used it a couple of times and I have the roof down most of the year if it's not raining. It's a luxury and nice but got by without it on my previous 2 roadsters.

As you say treat it as a bonus not a necessity.


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

I have it and use it sometimes, depends on how hot it is. It's a luxury as stated .. but it's a nice luxury

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

